# QSI Magnum help



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Ya'll
Can someone provide me with the cv values for the magnum? I am trying to change the headlight CV's. I want to dim the front headlight with func. 4 and the rear headlight with func. 5 but nothing is in the manual I have and don't see it on QSI website.
Thx Jason


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's a number of issues here. If you are in an aristo loco, the wiring may not allow this. I suggest you download the manual. The manual says it is for HO, but it is for the version 7 firmware, which is what you have,


http://www.qsisolutions.com/pdf/quantumdccrefmanual_4_4_1.pdf


Also, I would use the Quantum CV manager program, if you don't feel comfortable with programming. You can do the function remapping and output mapping pretty easily.


(the reason I am not giving you the "answer" is that you REALLY need to understand what you are doing when you remap functions, or use a high level program to do it for you, thus the manual or the program as recommended) 



Regards, Greg


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Greg. I took out all the aristo circuits boards everything is straight to the magnum board. 
Jason


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Can someone explain that in (STUPID) to me. 
First set CV 55.70.0 to 00000110 binary = 05 hex = 5 decimal. Next remove the Automatic Headlight
feature from Multiple Automatic Lights #1 by setting CV 55.136.0 bit 0 to 0. Finally in CV 53 assign feature 72 to a


function output. You do not need to assign feature 71 to a function output.
Can somebody translate this to me.

Thanks Jason


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

FOUND WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

00000110 is: 

0 - 1's 
1 - 2's 
1 - 4's 

0 + 2 + 4 = 6 ... just checking... 

Did you find what you wanted in the manual or in the CvManager program? Just curious... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Found it on Tony's Train Exchange that QSI uses a 3 digit cv for the light functions. Getting that helped out. 
Jason


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

55.70.0 set to 6 means you have to use 2 index registers... in this example... 

set 49 = 70 (first index register) 
set 50 = 0 (second index register) 
set 55 = 6 (now set cv 55 after the 2 indexes are set) 

I think I would recommend their CV manager program if the "index" stuff does not make sense... but, without reading the manual, function remapping should not require these unique QSI cv's, this should be standard cv's. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## johnnyjt (Mar 11, 2009)

Greg is 100% correct. QSI Programer 

and CV Manager is the easest way to go. 


JohnnyJT 
South Philly


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The QSI programmer is fine, but I have ever been able to make any use of the CV manager. QSI makes a great product but the documentation is terrible. Reading the multiple overlapping and confusing manuals is realy frustrating. I've pretty mush given up on the CV manager. But I can't say that I need it--I've been able to control all the fnctions live, on the main


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Guys, 
I was able to do the programming I wanted with the RR-CirKits Loco Buffer II and the JMRI Decoder Pro program. Have it so F5 turns on front headlight and F4 dims it, and F8 turns on rear headlight and F7 dims it. Also F10 does front ditch lights and F11 does the rear ones these are a TCS FL4 decoder. 
Jason


----------

